# Some of my displays



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some of my displays....This is all of my fond du lac sodas/beers with a couple of better national ones. I have a rope light up against the wall behind it (instant backlighting[])


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

..


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

smaller things...


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Insulators....I also have two bookshelves and one more small wall shelf up...but this is it for the pictures now. Im working on building a wall shelf so Ill put up a pic of that when im done with it.


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice bottle display Tony! Up near the ceiling is where I like to display my better ones too, as I feel they are safer up there. You certainly have quite a variety of bottles from your area to collect it appears.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. Yea i have a lot more work to do on my local collection. Im problably still about 50 bottles short (that i know of []) Right now its sitting at about 30 bottles


----------



## LC (Jan 6, 2008)

*You are starting to make me jealous young man.* You have some nice bottles there, thanks for sharing them wit us.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks lou []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 7, 2008)

hi tony,  that looks really nice.  good luck on getting the rest on your bottles.   rhona


----------



## idigjars (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice displays Tony, Nice bottles.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  I apologize for not getting back to you on the cones also.  I don't have any that you need.  Sorry.  Best regards.    Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words you guys [].

 No problem paul. I got the amber one now im just lookin for the aqua and i know someone has to have one lol.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2008)

Great displays Tony. You have quite a collection going.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks warren[]


----------

